# Razor Ground Force Drifter 40mph conversion



## b00stedz06 (Mar 3, 2021)

Hey guys, first post here. Looking to share details of my build which I think is pretty darn cool as this kart is super fun to drive. I weigh 180lb and although it is small the frame supports me with no issue and the disc brake works exceptionally well. I've put over 100 miles on this and it is solid. Battery will last about 15 miles between charges very dependent on how hard it is juiced! 

Specs:
5" racing wheels (rear)
3000W Brushless motor
30Ah Lithium battery pack
Running about 55-60Amp at 60V
Hydraulic Disc Brake stops on a dime
Top speed ~ 40mph


----------



## schelle63 (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi!
Very interesting! Could you please tell which motor/controller you are using, and the source? After (hard) driving the 15 miles, ist the motor getting excessively hot?
Thank You in advance,
Markus


----------



## b00stedz06 (Mar 3, 2021)

schelle63 said:


> Hi!
> Very interesting! Could you please tell which motor/controller you are using, and the source? After (hard) driving the 15 miles, ist the motor getting excessively hot?
> Thank You in advance,
> Markus


Hey Markus, it does get a bit hot but not terribly hot. I should hit it with the infrared heat gun to see. The motor is running at the rated voltage so it should last quite a while.

Here are the labels on the motor and controller:


----------



## Major Jeff (Jun 5, 2011)

b00stedz06 said:


> Hey guys, first post here. Looking to share details of my build which I think is pretty darn cool as this kart is super fun to drive. I weigh 180lb and although it is small the frame supports me with no issue and the disc brake works exceptionally well. I've put over 100 miles on this and it is solid. Battery will last about 15 miles between charges very dependent on how hard it is juiced!
> 
> Specs:
> 5" racing wheels (rear)
> ...


This looks like a ton of fun! Great that it even has brakes! Some of us crazy people would have added that as an afterthought...


----------



## b00stedz06 (Mar 3, 2021)

Major Jeff said:


> This looks like a ton of fun! Great that it even has brakes! Some of us crazy people would have added that as an afterthought...


Ha well I would like to claim it was part of the design but it in fact is/was an afterthought. Before this power I had a 1600w motor with the stock brake which is horrible and after a few close calls I threw in the towel and decided to go all in on a good braking system for this thing. It was a lot of work, but works great! I also need to hook up the elec brake.


----------



## PocoJoe (Feb 18, 2021)

Can you post a link of it in operation? Beautiful workmanship!


----------



## b00stedz06 (Mar 3, 2021)

PocoJoe said:


> Can you post a link of it in operation? Beautiful workmanship!


Thanks! Will do asap.


----------



## Vetabeles (Mar 12, 2021)

What's the gear ratio? This looks awesome by the way.


----------



## Andysam (Dec 22, 2021)

This is an awesome build! Can you tell me what rims/tires you are using and how you mounted them?


----------



## Benefield (7 mo ago)

Boostedz06
Here is one of your old cag engine builds .


----------



## schelle63 (Jan 3, 2018)

b00stedz06 said:


> ... I also need to hook up the elec brake.


Does this mean this controller can do recuperation?
Would be great!
Markus


----------

